# 30 gallon



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

in my 30 i have one side heavaly planted with bamboo(except for the corner near the heater thats where the convict sleeps)and i was wondering what other plants should i put in there i need names


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need tank specs first. Bamboo is not considered a planted tank plant. It will be useless in your ecosystem.


----------

